# Hair Trigger Growth Elixir



## springy_curly (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello ladies,

So what's the deal with this Hair trigger stuff. I've been seeing comments about it all over LHCF. The inner product junkie in me wants to buy it, but I need a little more information before I finally pull da' trigga .


Which do you have/ Which do you like better: Original or featherweight
Do you have a scent?
What does it smell like?
Do you like it better for the scalp or the length of the hair?
Does it really accelerate growth?
How does it fit into your regimen?


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

Calling tiffers IDareT'sHair Brownie518 and MaraWithLove


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the Original Scent and recently purchaed the Featherweight (haven't opened the box of the Featherweight) 

Don't want to pay $4.50 extra for having it scented.  But those that have, love the scents they've chosen.

Mine smells like Cola (if that makes sense).  Doesn't burn, sting etc...the look of all them Peppers in the Ad are deceiving (which is a good thing).  I typically have a 'Sensitive' Scalp

I think it's a little thinner or about the same consistency of JBCO.

You are only suppose to apply to the scalp and no further than an inch up (I think) and massage in.

You can also use it for a Pre-Poo etc....

I like it.  It says 2 months to see any noticeable difference and I haven't been using it quite that long yet.

Definitely worth reading up on.  From some of the Threads I've been in, some people have been making their own (or a similiar version).  

I don't care for mixing up stuff, so I know I wouldn't/won't do (try) that.

The past few days I've been doing a Trigger/Meg-Tek Combo for research purposes.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 11, 2012)

bumping...


----------



## SimJam (Apr 11, 2012)

[*]Which do you have/ Which do you like better: Original or featherweight
I have the original

[*]Do you have a scent?
Nope

[*]What does it smell like?
It smells like a candy cane (light minty scent) though I can kinda see the cola like scent IDareT'sHair mentioned 

[*]Do you like it better for the scalp or the length of the hair?
Ive only used on my scalp

[*]Does it really accelerate growth?
I dont know yet, been using for only 3 days

[*]How does it fit into your regimen?
I oil my scalp every morning



Overall I like the product regardless of if it works or not, it feels nice on the scalp and has nice beneficial ingredients

and I had a really good customer service experience.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 11, 2012)

Which do you have/ Which do you like better: Original or featherweight, have not tried the featherweight
Do you have a scent? Nope, the original scent.
What does it smell like? Something minty, herbal, hmm I do see how the cola reference factors into there
Do you like it better for the scalp or the length of the hair? I've only used it on my scalp
Does it really accelerate growth? I'll have to get back to you on this one as I just started using it a week ago or less.
How does it fit into your regimen? I use it on my scalp and massage it in every night-every other night.

HTH.

I honestly bought it because it was a new oil to add to my collection and I like the combo of ingredients involved. if I reap any hair growth acceleration, that'll just be additional benefit! I love the thickness!

ETA: Yes, the customer service is phenomenal!


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the original non scented formula. It's thick so I only put it on scalp and massage. Its only been a few weeks, unknown about growth yet. The customer service is phenomenal. The owner really takes pride in her product and in you as a customer....


----------



## InBloom (Apr 12, 2012)

I ordered this stuff because of this thread.  

I ordered featherweight, lemon scent, and the added boost of garlic thingie.  Very excited.  

I plan to lightly oil my scalp only about every other day.  I'll do a prepoo once per week.  I'll give it a solid (consistent) 2 months and see if I'm a believer.  

I got extra excited with the Youtubes on it.  yay!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 12, 2012)

Never heard of it, but I'm interested..


----------



## springy_curly (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the answers ladies! Is there anyone who has tried the scents?


----------



## mcgheeola (Apr 13, 2012)

I have only used it for two weeks and I have growth on areas where it takes a long time to growth.I have the vanilla pound cake scent and it smells so good.


----------



## mcgheeola (Apr 13, 2012)

I have only used it for two weeks and I have growth on areas where it takes a long time to growth.I have the vanilla pound cake scent and it smells so good.


----------



## InBloom (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok so, my package came. 

I got the featherweight, sage and lemongrass scent. I prepoo-ed with it already. Hard to tell a difference. I was in a hurry to do SOMETHING with it right away. LOL. 

Anyway, the scent is heavenly. The oil itself is very light...almost seems to evaporate a little - if that makes any sense. Maybe it's from the essential oils in it??? 

I feel confident about using it on my scalp lightly several times a week. I don't think it'll be too heavy for my fine strands. 

Thanks OP for this thread...

Oh, and there was a really nice touch from the owner/maker/distributor...

A thank you card, with business cards inside - presumably for me to share with others. There was a handwritten thank-you message also, spelled my unusual name correctly. I like the "personal" touch.

Gonna roll with this for a while, see how well it works


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2012)

InBloom

Nice review.  

I have a bottle of the Featherweight I am waiting to try.  I.can't.pull.myself.away.from.the.regular.

I hope there is a Mother's Day Sale. 

I'd like to get another bottle of the Featherweight to have on hand.


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep the personal thank you cards that are handwritten just blew me away... Hey IdareTshair are we the only ones that did not get the added scents?? I'm jelly, I wanna try a scent now!!! Lol


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the featherweight version, no added scent.   I was excited about it because I thought that because there was no sulfur it wouldn't stink.  But I don't like the smell at all.  I am going to have to find my own scented oil to add to it.  I've put it aside for now until I finish my bottle of Sulu Max Grow.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm here! I'm here! Wow, I'm a bit late, how did i miss the thread about my favourite boo?

Ok, so HTGE has to be *THE* best oil on the market at the moment, imho. Even without the added bonus of growth, it is still the best. It makes new growth hair so soft and smooth. 

I have the original in vanilla pound cake scent and people around me just love the smell, I've had so many complements on scent alone. DH just wants to eat me when I use it *cough* *cough*. Have I just given away tmi again?

And now to the bonus...In the month that I've had it using it everyday, sometimes 2x a day I've had 1/2in growth in my crown where usually it's 1/8 or 1/4in growth. A real slow area, I know. But an inch to an inch and a quarter growth every else. Happy dance time people  . I'm so happy with the results, I can finally see myself waving off neck length and reaching collar length and beyond.

But as I've said before, hair trigger would still be a staple without the added bonus of growth. It's a keeper.


----------



## VK1K (Apr 20, 2012)

Im sold!!!  @ Bajanmum.  Just ordered and will be back to give my review.


----------



## xomonaijax (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the vanilla one I will start using it when I take down my twists so I can take pics. I had the fruit basket before and loved it.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 25, 2012)

*Has anyone been using this product for a couple months or more that can validate the effectiveness of the product?  If you have pictures to document your Trigger journey, can you please post?  I am interested in this but can't find anything to really convince me to buy it.  The testimonies consistently talk about the fast shipping and the personalized card but nothing about the actual results.  TIA*


----------



## VK1K (Apr 25, 2012)

ReignLocks said:
			
		

> Has anyone been using this product for a couple months or more that can validate the effectiveness of the product?  If you have pictures to document your Trigger journey, can you please post?  I am interested in this but can't find anything to really convince me to buy it.  The testimonies consistently talk about the fast shipping and the personalized card but nothing about the actual results.  TIA



I'm still waiting for my shipment, but once its here, I'm going to document before and after pics and post a overall review. So if no one provides any documentation prior to this, then I'll be back to do so.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 25, 2012)

bumping...looking for hear more experiences.  Also has anyone used trigger plus MN in their regimen?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Which do you have?:* Original 
*Do you have a scent?* Yes
*What does it smell like? *Pound cake, yummy!!!
*Do you like it better for the scalp or the length of the hair?* Scalp, too heavy for the length of my hair even with my 4zzz texture that doesn't care that it's relaxed.  
*Does it really accelerate growth?* The jury's still out
*How does it fit into your regimen?* I add in a heaping tsp of sublimed sulfur to 8oz of HTHE and apply to my scalp nightly, sometimes I remember to massage it in.  

@jprayze-I can't say that it's accelerated my growth (since I add in sulfur, and have never used it on it's own) but it's done wonders for my dry scalp and has made a world of difference in how manageable my new growth is and my ability to comb through it.  Even if it doesn't accelerate my growth I will continue to use and repurchase it.  But in terms of whether Hair Trigger + sulfur = advance growth I will tentatively say yes.

I've attached pict of my edges 2 months ago and my edges as of 2 weeks ago.  I've also included a pict of my 9 week new growth.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 25, 2012)

Onhergrind09 Thanks for the info!  I think this will be my next purchase!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm subscribing to this thread so over the next few months I'll upload more picts as I see more progress.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Apr 25, 2012)

Is there a link to the product/purchase page?


----------



## springy_curly (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is the link to the purchase page: 

http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/order.html#.T5iJdBqil3I


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 6, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## destine2grow (May 6, 2012)

Why did I come in this  thread? Now I want this.


----------



## VK1K (May 10, 2012)

Got mine, started using it last night.


----------



## WanakeeWannaBe (May 10, 2012)

I received HTGE (Sage-Lemongrass ... hmmm, nice) about a week ago, and notice my scalp _itches_ more. Dunno if that's the HTGE working or an allergy cropping up. I'll give it a minute, see if it eases or gets worse. Also, when she says under "Suggested Usage" that less is more, she means that snit. I was using waaaay too much and getting the greezees. A few drops on each of 4 sections does the trick. 

Re customer service - when I received my package, there was oil leakage _ehrrrwhar_ -  - and she was very responsive, gave me a discount off my next order. So I co-sign the other compliments as to her business practices. Professional business owner - Yay-ee! 

Just my


----------



## VK1K (May 10, 2012)

WanakeeWannaBe said:
			
		

> I received HTGE (Sage-Lemongrass ... hmmm, nice) about a week ago, and notice my scalp itches more. Dunno if that's the HTGE working or an allergy cropping up. I'll give it a minute, see if it eases or gets worse. Also, when she says under "Suggested Usage" that less is more, she means that snit. I was using waaaay too much and getting the greezees. A few drops on each of 4 sections does the trick.
> 
> Re customer service - when I received my package, there was oil leakage ehrrrwhar -  - and she was very responsive, gave me a discount off my next order. So I co-sign the other compliments as to her business practices. Professional business owner - Yay-ee!
> 
> Just my



Im experiencing itching and its my first day....hmmmm could it be the cayenne? That's the only ingredient I havent used before.


----------



## WanakeeWannaBe (May 10, 2012)

Mebbe, mebbe so ... I've never used cayenne on my head before either, so I'm hoping that the itching is just my scalp dancing to the rhythm of growth, and not boogieing down to some sort of allergic reaction. So not tryin' to rock my siggy pic. erplexed

I'll give it about 2 weeks, see how it goes. I've noticed more shedding, too, but her FAQ say that its normal for some folks starting HTGE to shed more, some to shed less.


----------



## VK1K (May 10, 2012)

Dang, guess I didn't do all my homework .  I didn't see the info on shedding, I'll have to watch and see if there is a change from the norm.  I did however google Cayenne Pepper and itchy scalp and it seems like that is pretty normal. So I think that's the culprit.

Your Sig is SO friggan funny.  Goooonies!

yea, lets not end up looking like that 

By the way I have the Cake scent and it is truly Delicious, my coworkers thought I was hiding snacks from them.


----------



## WanakeeWannaBe (May 10, 2012)

Mmmm. Cake.

ETA:  Yesterday HTGE sent me a replacement for the product lost to leakage.  So if you're hesitating to order b/c she's an unfamiliar/new seller - no worries.  Very responsive and attention to customers' needs.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 13, 2012)

I love this stuff. Ive already purchased my second bottle. I may be too heavy handed but I'm bunning so its ok.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 13, 2012)

I'm about to buy my second bottle!  My hair gulps the stuff down like water! I also noticed darker roots a-midst my hennaed hair (new growth) more quickly than usual. I think the trigger as well as frequent co-washing contributed to it. That's all I've changed in terms of handling my hair!


----------



## jellynote (May 28, 2012)

InBloom said:


> Ok so, my package came.
> 
> I got the featherweight, sage and lemongrass scent. I prepoo-ed with it already. Hard to tell a difference. I was in a hurry to do SOMETHING with it right away. LOL.
> 
> ...


 
I was surprised by the handwritten message, business cards, thank you card and fast delivery as well! 
I have the original no added scents and I've only been using it for a couple of weeks, but I can say that I've had some hair growth. So as long as I keep seeing results I'll continue to use this along with my other oils that I use or as my DH my hair concoctions!


----------



## greenandchic (May 28, 2012)

jellynote said:


> I was surprised by the handwritten message, business cards, thank you card and fast delivery as well!
> I've only been using it for a couple of weeks, but I can say that I've had some hair growth. So as long s I keep seeing results I'll continue to use this along with my other oils that I use or as my DH my haid concoctions!



How many times a day are you using this, once or twice?


----------



## jellynote (May 28, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> How many times a day are you using this, once or twice?


 
I use it twice a day! In the morning before I got to work and at night before I go to bed.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (May 30, 2012)

greenandchic, I only use it once a day at night and it's been fantastic.  

I am planning to relax sometime this weekend and when I do, I will update this thread with picts.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 30, 2012)

I've been using this product for 3 weeks (I only used the product 3 times each week but massaged for 5 minutes) and can't say for sure if it's the oil or the supplements I started taking around the same time:

*Krill Oil, Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin & Nails, Bamboo, and SuperSilica Plus; the last two I feel have really made my hair sprout. I had been taking the first two for 6 weeks.*

I went from 16 inches in the front to 16.5 in 2 weeks 

It is the third week now, and there is a major with a section of hair in the back as well (Regarding the front and back sections I measure: I keep both sections twisted, so they are always the same sections I use.)

I pull it in front to see where it touches on my chest. Before, there was a 5.5 inch difference from where my hair touched and my belly button- my goal area to reach before the end of the year; big goal considering an average 6 inches of growth is going to take a year. 

Now I only need 4.5 inches. I didn't suck my abs up/in or sit down. I was always standing up. I vow to take a picture, because only telling it to you ain't gonna convince you. I am as surprised as you all may be. I don't know if this is a Spring/Summer growth spurt erplexed but I am going to really start journal-ing what I'm using, taking each day. 

Supplements are a no-brainer. I take the same thing everyday at the same time. The Hair, Skin & Nail vitamins say take 3, I only take 1 because of the 5,000 mcg of biotin in it. I break out with that amount so there is no way I'm taking 3!

Off to take a picture today. I'll measure again on June 15th.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jun 7, 2012)

I relaxed last Friday and I noticed a definite improvement in my edges, also HTHE is making my dandruff a thing of the past, I'm half-way through my 32 oz pound cake scented bottle.  I have attached two pictures of my edges from before I started using it and two pictures of my edges from to a few days ago.  

* I realized I attached one pict twice, so I've fixed it.  The pictures on the sides are the old ones, the two in the middle are recent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2012)

15% off Hair Trigger Growth Elixir $20.00+

Discount Code = *SUMMER15*

Ends 06/18


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 16, 2012)

subbing....

ETA: does this cause headaches like Megatek does?


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the code!! Just bought some.
I will be getting cornrows on 6/21.
I will track progress for 5 weeks-- Using it 2xs a day.


----------



## springy_curly (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the info ladies! I ordered the regular HTGE with the vanilla pound cake scent. You weren't lying the scent is delicious! I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet, but so far I really like the consistency. It's a thick oil but not too thick.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 16, 2012)

Do you guys order the boosters also?


----------



## ReignLocks (Jun 18, 2012)

10% off on $15 or more starting 19 June but if you get your order in today use the code that IDareT'sHair posted a few comments up!


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 19, 2012)

ordered again and got the 16oz size with the pound cake scent.. I couldnt resist anymore IDareT'sHair lol!!


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 19, 2012)

cant wait to smell this pound cake scent you guys are raving over....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> *cant wait to smell this pound cake scent you guys are raving over....*


 
soonergirl

Unfortunately, for me, I just get it in the Regular. 

So, Let me know how the Vanilla Poundcake Smells.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG!!! Just got my order in the mail. I purchased the 16oz size with the pound cake scent on June 16th.

It smells DIVINE.

I just got back from getting my hair shampooed, dc'd, blowdried and cornrowed.

I will track my cornrow progress for the next 5 weeks using the GE on my scalp.

The ingredients look wonderful and the handwritten thank you card is def a winner.
I am ALL about customer service.

Fingers crossed I fall in love with this product.
If I do not get any growth from it, I will probably still purchase it just for the scent, wonderful oil blend and the customer service..and to support a black owned business.

I just finished applying the GE with a nozzle tip applicator.

I'll report back soon.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 22, 2012)

I got my package today too! The vanilla pound cake smells delicious! Great, attentive customer service.  I will start using it and tracking my growth starting tonight.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 22, 2012)

mcgheeola very pleased that you saw results in 2 weeks.  Very pleased that the rest you ladies getting good resuls. I will definitely try Hair Trigger.


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey ladies,  I mostly lurk so I'm not up on everything.

A couple of days ago I logged in and I saw this thread about the HTGE. I loved the reviews so I quickly (too quickly) went on the site and ordered the 16oz bottle.  After I ordered I logged back on to LHCF to finish reading this thread and I saw that I could have gotten a discount and I needed to pay extra to get the pound cake scent. I immediately within 15 minutes sent HTGE an email telling them that I ordered so quickly that I didn't get that I had to scroll down and pay extra for the scent and I didn't know I was entitled to a discount.

They responded right away and said in short they would do me a 1 time favor and let me get the discount which would be put towards the scent but I had to go back and order it and be refunded. I decided not to because I didn't want to use my cc again for such a small amount just to be refunded. Not complaining about them though ...my fault for being too hasty. I'm a product junkie. Lesson learned. For 16 oz. I paid over 27.00 no scent, no discount.

I just got my oil this morning. The original smell is not bad. The smell is less aggressive than the WGHO I buy anyway so I'll keep it and use it and track my results.

Anyway, who owns this company ?   Is it a member here? I read upthread its black owned? how do you know?  I do like supporting black businesses when I can but for me its not a deal breaker if your not as long as I get what I pay for and the service is good.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 22, 2012)

I used it for the first time last night.  I poured some in an empty dropper bottle to make application more efficient and less wasteful.  I was going to put it in a hair color bottle, but even that sometimes hard to control in terms of how much I use.  

After massaging it in my scalp, I opted to the GHE overnight.  So far so good. My hair is super soft though I do have to watch the amounts because its easy for my hair to feel greasy.  Thankfully I wash every 3-4 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

HAIR TRIGGER GROWTH ELIXIR 10% off ($15.00 or more) Through June 25th 

*Discount Code = REPEAT10*


----------



## BayAreaDream (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^ Thank you I just bought today using this discount code! They already mailed it too, very quick shipping. I got the pound cake scent due to everyone saying how excellent it smells. This will replace my MN if I like it.


----------



## aasem (Jun 23, 2012)

I read reviews I'm convinced, I'm ordering lol


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 23, 2012)

ok IDareT'sHair.....lol *off to order*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HAIR TRIGGER GROWTH ELIXIR 10% off ($15.00 or more) Through June 25th
> 
> *Discount Code = REPEAT10*



So tempted!! I'm using the Cocoveda hair oil now, which is working great for my edges, but this is very tempting!


----------



## Naylah20 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just applied my oil, I purchased the orignal oil no scent on Wednesday received it today!!! Awesome customer service, very thick i think i will need to start cowashing i cant see applying this 2x a day and only washing every 7+ days but i think it will all benefit me right!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just received my HTGE today! Wow...shipping was amazingly quick (They ship from Dallas, and I'm in WTX...everything takes forever to get here...but this was fast!) Also, the customer service was wonderful.  There was a handwritten thank you note and even a hand written note on the receipt.  Nice touch.  I haven't had the opportunity to use the product yet and I'm already impressed.  Oh, I too purchased the vanilla pound cake scent.....ooooh lalala smells deelish.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 27, 2012)

do they have a new discount code?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 30, 2012)

Ordered last night and got a shipping confirmation just now!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 3, 2012)

I got mine today the pound cake is kinda strong ill wait to use it tomorrow!!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 4, 2012)

The pound cake scent is strong. You can smell it for a while and its noticeable to others. I like it. I have got to get better at applying it though..


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 5, 2012)

Does the underlying smell of the product stink (like sulfur)? Does heat exacerbate the smell? Sulfur smells horrendous mixed with heat.

Has anyone been brave enough to try any other scents, besides the cake one?
The Brown Sugar Fig sounds good... but I have no idea of what to expect scent wise.
I cannot stand stinky products.

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

*$4.00 Off $25.00 or More* 

*Discount Code = JULY4*

Until 07/09


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks!! Thinking of trying it, if not for just the smell!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 6, 2012)

acapnleo said:


> Does the underlying smell of the product stink (like sulfur)? Does heat exacerbate the smell? Sulfur smells horrendous mixed with heat.
> 
> Has anyone been brave enough to try any other scents, besides the cake one?
> The Brown Sugar Fig sounds good... but I have no idea of what to expect scent wise.
> ...



Yeah, how is the smell in heat? It's blazing in NYC!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 6, 2012)

acapnleo I have the Honeydew Melon scent, and I like it, it's not overpowering nor too fruity...it smells really good (to me).


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 6, 2012)

Please! Anything abt the sulfur smell in heat?


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 6, 2012)

I live in North Carolina and use the pound cake scent. It gets pretty hot here and I have had no issues with the smell of sulfur. My DH is still thrilled with the scent (and me!). Go ahead and get some!  I love it and yes......I'm a pusha!!!  ;-)


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you guys use it daily? Im thinking of just using after washing my hair(twice a week)


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 6, 2012)

song_of_serenity said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!



You are so welcome!!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 6, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Do you guys use it daily? Im thinking of just using after washing my hair(twice a week)



I was using it daily but now I have other items in my rotation (thanks IDareT'Hair!) so now I actually use it twice a week. I'm also heavy handed so I was getting Really Greasy!  Twice a week works!!


----------



## springy_curly (Jul 6, 2012)

+1 on the no sulfur smell. the vanilla pound cake isn't one note. I smell other things besides vanilla, sometimes it even reminds me of ginger snap cookies  , but there isn't even a hint of a sulfur smell. The best part about the scent is that it mixes well with other hair product scents. I love to use it when I apply Vatika oil along the length of my hair. It covers the herbal smell.


----------



## ThickRoot (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think it has sulfur in it. Why do we think it has sulfur?? I know it has onion in it because onions are high in sulfur but that's about it.

I have the original unscented I don't love the scent but it's def bearable. Next order I'll try it scented.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2012)

i am not big into oils(i own a few oils but am not good at putting things on my scalp, just dont like it) and i hate the thought of growth aids for me. ive never been into growth aids. i buy bee mine serum sometimes and turn right around a sell it or give it away lol.
anyway for months my hair has been shedding globs of hair. for months. i swear i thought i was going bald. every time i touched my hair i was shedding globs. it got to the point i was afraid to do my hair. i would lose tons in the shower while detngling and turn around a shed more while styling. my hair is already medium/low density so i cant afford to be giving the shower drain my hair.

T sent me this oil, the regular and light weight and i held onto it for a few weeks before using it because again, i dont like growth aids. well i remember T saying it had black tea in it and i had recnetly got on the whole tea and coffee bandwagon for shedding so i decided to give it a try.

tell me why i literally shed like 10 hairs in the shower and 5 hairs during styling now???? this is no lie. i cant explain to yo how happy i am for the shedding to have stopped.
you dont understand, i am 25 years old and just 2 weeks ago i was certain i would be bald by 26. the amount of hair i was shedding there was no way i was gonna be able to keep hair on my head. i even started praying over my head. but the shedding had significantly decreased.

i started out using it once a week before i shampoo but now i use it dang near everyday lol. i just lightly apply to my scalp at night and rub in and then in the morning i either bun or co wash. i co wash almost everyday too and have reently gave up shampoo. the smell doesnt bother me at all. well i take that back. i find the scent of the regular to be ok. the scent of the lightweight is strong as all get out but i dont care cause this is now a staple.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 7, 2012)

chebaby said:
			
		

> i am not big into oils(i own a few oils but am not good at putting things on my scalp, just dont like it) and i hate the thought of growth aids for me. ive never been into growth aids. i buy bee mine serum sometimes and turn right around a sell it or give it away lol.
> anyway for months my hair has been shedding globs of hair. for months. i swear i thought i was going bald. every time i touched my hair i was shedding globs. it got to the point i was afraid to do my hair. i would lose tons in the shower while detngling and turn around a shed more while styling. my hair is already medium/low density so i cant afford to be giving the shower drain my hair.
> 
> T sent me this oil, the regular and light weight and i held onto it for a few weeks before using it because again, i dont like growth aids. well i remember T saying it had black tea in it and i had recnetly got on the whole tea and coffee bandwagon for shedding so i decided to give it a try.
> ...



Maybe your scalp just needed moisture


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 7, 2012)

Dang it i just placed an order  cant wait to try it .


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 7, 2012)

I really can't stand y'all. 
I just bought some of this (hangs head in shame).


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 7, 2012)

ThickRoot said:
			
		

> I don't think it has sulfur in it. Why do we think it has sulfur?? I know it has onion in it because onions are high in sulfur but that's about it.
> 
> I have the original unscented I don't love the scent but it's def bearable. Next order I'll try it scented.



Actually both garlic and onions have sulfur in them and both items are in the HTGE. Both are really high in sulfur:

ONIONS, GARLIC AND SULFUR
Onions and garlic contain sulfur, which gives them their distinctive flavors. The sulfur compounds are what make your eyes sting when you chop onions, and the plants secrete them whenever their tissues are cut, bitten or crushed. The sulfur compounds in onions and garlic are called sulfites. These highly irritating chemicals can kill microbes and repel insects; prolonged contact with garlic will even blister the skin, according to Dr. Eric Block, author of “Garlic and Other Alliums: The Lore and the Science.”

HTH


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 7, 2012)

Time for some results:

Its too soon for me to tell if its doing anything for the length of my hair, but I do notice more "baby hair".  I never had an issue with thinning in that area (see my sig picture), but now there's more somehow and its thicker.  

I only use it once a day by the way.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this product 100% natural ? Who owns the business? Is there an ingredient list somewhere? Thanks


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 7, 2012)

Demi27 said:
			
		

> I really can't stand y'all.
> I just bought some of this (hangs head in shame).



Demi27 Demi me too !...better be worthy Lol


----------



## QTPie (Jul 7, 2012)

Me three...I started using today. I ordered the 4 oz regular with the vanilla pound cake scent and OMG..why do I want some cake!!!  This smells so delish given the ingredients that is in it. I love the consistency of it as well. 

Shipping was amazingly fast, I'm in TX and I ordered on 7/1 and it was in my mailbox by 7/5.  So far a thumbs up!


----------



## mahoganee (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't been on forum for a while til a few days ago and ya'll brought out the junkie in me already . Just bought some. Back to lurk mode.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's too early for me to report on results as well, but I am liking this stuff so far.  I think I'm going to send some to my sister in OH and a friend in NC.  Both of them are experiencing some difficulty with their hair and I'm thinking that this product may do the trick.  Lawd knows I'm itching for some more growth, but if It doesn't ramp up the growth, I'm okay with that...I like the way it makes my hair and scalp feel.  I'm braided up at the moment, but when I take my hair down in about a month, i'll chart my growth.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone... I ordered my lightweght poundcake bottle in the evening of 7/5/2012
It was here from Dallas in my mailbox in Detroit this afternoon.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 7, 2012)

Her shipping is no joke.  If you order early enough, it ships the same day.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 7, 2012)

BayAreaDream said:


> ^^^ Thank you I just bought today using this discount code! They already mailed it too, very quick shipping. I got the pound cake scent due to everyone saying how excellent it smells. *This will replace my MN if I like it*.


 [USER]BayAreaDream [/USER] SAY WHATTT!!!?? *snaps fingers in Z formation*.....Im using MN and i aint opposed to an alternative. How is this working for you?..how often do you use it?


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered yesterday and received a shipping notice today. I can't wait to try this!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 7, 2012)

Any results?


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 9, 2012)

Last day to save!

SAVE $4 on any purchase of $25 or more with coupon code
*JULY4*
http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 9, 2012)

You all are some serious product pushas. Ordering first thing in the morning 
*hangs head in shame*


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 9, 2012)

Just added HTGE to my scalp and edges. Massaged it in and braided it up.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 9, 2012)

Welp, I guess I am gonna order some of this, as a birthday present to myself   It will go hand in hand with my Viviscal, and my Hair, Skin and Nail vitamin.  And since I am just east of Dallas, super fast shipping...SCORE!


----------



## femmedusiecle (Jul 9, 2012)

...ordering tonight...*evil  grin*


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Maybe your scalp just needed moisture


 does dry scalp cause hair loss?
i mean i use good conditioners, wouldnt that moisturize my hair?


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 10, 2012)

After reading every post in this thread I ordered mine last night, featherweight, a 12oz and a 16oz with the vanillia cake and honeydew melon scents. I need to stop being such a product junkie but I figure I'll use the 16 oz for prepoos and the 12 oz every day... Now I have to track this package and grab it quick when it comes so my bf doesn't see I've bought something else hair related lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm just going to be


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've gotten mine in the mail in Vanilla Pound Cake smell...Lawd it smells soooooo good
I indulged and bout the level 2 cayenne oil and garlic booster (to combat shedding)
>I plan on using it within the next week or two I have some old moe grow (horsetail/nettle) I need to use up first.

>I'm also taking hairfinity for the next few months ( I already have 3 bottles worth)

>And I'm also wearing my own hair in mini braids with no extension hair and always wearing them in a tucked ponytail or one braid.

*Does anyone have any growth results yet??? Spill the results!!*


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 10, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> I've gotten mine in the mail in Vanilla Pound Cake smell...Lawd it smells soooooo good
> I indulged and bout the level 2 cayenne oil and garlic booster (to combat shedding)
> >I plan on using it within the next week or two I have some old moe grow (horsetail/nettle) I need to use up first.
> 
> ...



My results so far, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16350619&postcount=87


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok I saw that post..I thought there was some pics from our users with growth...I know theres some on their own webpage


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> Ok I saw that post..I thought there was some pics from our users with growth..*.I know theres some on their own webpage*



Hmmm, I need to go check that out...


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

My bottle is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
Does anybody else have any reviews to add??


----------



## ReignLocks (Jul 12, 2012)

MsLauren, I am just started using this about a couple of days ago but I am loving my vanilla cake scented Trigger!  It does smell really good!  I have a sew-in installed but I'm still applying it so once I take it out in a month, I'll take pics.


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys. So I ordered mine on Saturday (when I wrote the earlier post).
It was delivered today. I (of course) got the pound cake scent.

There is no good reason as to why this thing smells so good. I was starving before I applied it to my scalp. Now I'm sitting here and I really need to eat because it smells so good.

I ordered the regular formula (not the light).  I do feel a very slight twinge on my scalp (possibly from the cayenne pepper.

I especially made sure to apply it to my edges (since I always have weak edges).
We shall see.


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 13, 2012)

I received mine in the mail today and that pound cake fragrance is STRONG! But I like the smell! It reminds me of christmas time for some reason. 
I'm going to start using it tonight or tomorrow after my morning cowash.


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 18, 2012)

My husband hates the smell of the elixir (I have the pound cake smell)  But I love it!
I'm only applying it once a day in the morning focusing on my edges the most.

Bumping for more updates!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been using the feather weight formula 1-2 times a day since I got it (July 11th) and I'm liking it so far. I'm actually not as crazy about the smell as all of you ladies though lol. I immediately smelled the pound cake scent as soon as I opened the box- which was yummy, but putting it on my hair and smelling the bottle directly...not so much. I can smell the cayenne pepper (or at least that's what I'm assuming it is) along with the cake scent- it's almost like a spicy vanilla pound cake scent to me.

I'm loving the way it makes my hair feel though. It softens Miss "Sasha" without weighing her down and it hasn't caused any build up. I'm already planning to buy another bottle when my 16 oz is gone.


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 18, 2012)

@Philippians413 I agree! To me, once you get pass the cake smell, the "after" reminds me of the scent of molasses.

Overall, the smell isn't bad--and it definitely beats the smell of sulfur anyday 

Oh and DD  the smell... she immediately wanted to go make a cake @ like 11 pm


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

Does someone want to refer me so that we can both save 10% on our next purchase?  I'm always trying to save money!!!  I think you may be able to refer Mznelly TOO!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread. Is anyone seeing results? I would like to make a purchase as well but I haven't read any updates thus far :-(


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 21, 2012)

I havent used it long enough to see results. I mixed mine with original Megatek and UNA Oxygenating Treatment drops.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 21, 2012)

Been using since april no magic here. Just regular growth.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 21, 2012)

I haven't been using it long enough to see results either. I'm hoping I will notice something before this bottle is through...


----------



## Lynn84 (Jul 21, 2012)

I ordered featherweight one with the Vanilla Pound Cake scent. It does smell really good . I will use it once a week because using it more often than that will make my hair super oily.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 21, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I've been lurking in this thread. Is anyone seeing results? I would like to make a purchase as well but I haven't read any updates thus far :-(


 
It hasn't been long enough for me to see growth results, but I can already see a difference in my hair in terms of softness and moisture. It's enough of a difference to make me want to purchase another bottle even if I don't see growth results.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 21, 2012)

Philippians413 softness on roots or body of hair?


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 21, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> @Philippians413 softness on roots or body of hair?


 
pinkness27 Both, but the roots especially (probably because that's where I concentrate it the most).


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 21, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Been using since april no magic here. Just regular growth.



that's not good


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

I just ordered the regular with vanilla pound cake scent. I will be keeping track with monthly pics. I will be using it one month by itself and then using both trigger and MN in my regi.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 21, 2012)

just received my tracking number


----------



## nurseN98 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been using this on my 4y/o dd (since May) to help thicken up her edges. The oil makes her edges appear thicker & makes her hair really soft. But i cant say i've noticed tremendous growth. Maybe a little but nothing out of the ordinary. I will be ordering it again though because i do like the other effects. 

I'm starting to use it now. I'm not looking for growth but i hope it will help reduce my massive shedding. My hair has thinned some so i want to just thicken it up. I'm gonna massage it in nightly. Hopefully i'll have some good results to report as far as shedding.

The smell is awesome. I use the original and everyday one of dd's teachers were telling me how they sniff her hair frequently lol.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 21, 2012)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> I've been using this on my 4y/o dd (since May) to help thicken up her edges. The oil makes her edges appear thicker & makes her hair really soft. But i cant say i've noticed tremendous growth. Maybe a little but nothing out of the ordinary. I will be ordering it again though because i do like the other effects.
> 
> I'm starting to use it now. I'm not looking for growth but i hope it will help reduce my massive shedding. My hair has thinned some so i want to just thicken it up. I'm gonna massage it in nightly. Hopefully i'll have some good results to report as far as shedding.
> 
> The smell is awesome. I use the original and everyday one of dd's teachers were telling me how they sniff her hair frequently lol.



Thanks for posting this. I'll keep lurking.


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the creator of this oil a member here?


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 22, 2012)

God_Favor said:


> Is the creator of this oil a member here?



@ that gif.  Lawd!!!


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 22, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Does someone want to refer me so that we can both save 10% on our next purchase?  I'm always trying to save money!!!  I think you may be able to refer Mznelly TOO!!!



I'm buying mine next week so refer away


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 24, 2012)

VERY, good customer service. order came w/ handwritten thank you card along w/ long note of thanks on bill of sales. very fast shipping, great packing. no complaints on service.
.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 24, 2012)

so i joined the wagon and ordered a bottle


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm noticing more length on my nape, but I wish I measured that area at the beginning of the challenge.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 24, 2012)

jprayze or @Mznelly How can we use you as a referral? I'm too impatient to wait for your response so I'm going to go ahead and place my order and then use you as a referral for next time.

@God_Favor who is that dancing in ur gif lol


----------



## 4mia (Jul 29, 2012)

Is anyone seeing progress?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bumping***


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 1, 2012)

It doesn't seem like any one is getting any mega/accelerated growth from this. I bought it in hopes of it getting my new growth soft/hydrated. It came yesterday and I mixed it with MN, MTG, MT, and some other oils. Bought the vanilla scent and my mom was like what smells sooo good lol.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 1, 2012)

No mega growth yet, but I will keep it up until I run out.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 1, 2012)

msdeevee said:


> Anyway, who owns this company ? Is it a member here? I read upthread its black owned? how do you know? I do like supporting black businesses when I can but for me its not a deal breaker if your not as long as I get what I pay for and the service is good.



I read online (youtube I believe) that the owner is a hairlista member named Lajours.

She is black.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 13, 2012)

4mia said:


> Is anyone seeing progress?



Yes! My edges are coming back, slowly, surely, FINALLY. Even mn wasn't helping.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been using the unscented version for almost a week. It's nice...


----------



## MsDes (Aug 13, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> I read online (youtube I believe) that the owner is a hairlista member named Lajours.
> 
> She is black.




True. We are friends on hairlista and she's a sweetheart. I may just have to try this stuff...I am THE pj you know...


----------



## jprayze (Aug 13, 2012)

I was having an allergic reaction on my face after starting to use this.  I do have extremely sensitive skin, although I usually don't have any problems with hair products. Stopped using it for 2 days and my face looks and feels better.  I don't want to stop using it completely but I have to make sure I wash my hands really well before touching my face and maybe not apply too close too my face. Im going to start back up next week.


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 13, 2012)

When I spray it on my ng it stays soft for the day, but goes back to hard the next day. I'm using it w/MN and MTG so that may be the reason.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 18, 2012)

I had to bump this . I used this oil 3 times and my hair STOPPED shedding ,keep in mind i was shedding alot before .Amazing! 
to mask the smell i added some peppermint eo to it.
The featherlight version absorbs fast and doesn't leave a greasy feeling .


----------



## Philippians413 (Aug 23, 2012)

Update: Left photo taken July 11th (first day of use); Right photo taken August 14th.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 23, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> Update: Left photo taken July 11th (first day of use); Right photo taken August 14th.



That's good growth!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2012)

Currently using mine as an Overnight Pre-Rx using Saran Wrap & 2 Plastic Caps.  

Will cowash it out in the a.m.


----------



## Philippians413 (Aug 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Currently using mine as an Overnight Pre-Rx using Saran Wrap & 2 Plastic Caps.*
> 
> Will cowash it out in the a.m.


 

I'm going to give this a try!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2012)

Philippians413

Yeah, It says you can use it this way. And several members have said they've gotten great results using it as a Pre-Rx or Pre-Poo.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 23, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Update: Left photo taken July 11th (first day of use); Right photo taken August 14th.



amazing growth! thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Aug 25, 2012)

After a month of using the normal with added level 2 cayenne and added garlic oil I had.... About .75-1 inch growth. Loved it kept my scalp healthy will continue to use it because it didn't take month of use like others did. Right away from week one I saw my mini braids loosen and curl at the root. Gonna try the feather light formula while I have a sew in during the fall. But for now gonna use the rest for some twist extensions.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Aug 30, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 31, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> Update: Left photo taken July 11th (first day of use); Right photo taken August 14th.



Very impressive


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Sep 5, 2012)

bump bump any news just started saturday


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is going to be a definite staple in my regimen, I heart it .


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 6, 2012)

I placed an order today at 3:24 pm... I received a shipping confirmation TODAY at 6:12 pm .... WHAT?!? Fastest response, receipt of shipping confirmation I've ever had, period!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ladies, if you all purchase the new scent, please come back and provide a mini review. I'm excited to try it out!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 11, 2012)

I foolishly didn't buy a scent for mine and now I can't handle the way it smells — do you ladies think adding lavender EO will sufficiently mask the scent?


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Sep 11, 2012)

i love the smell of the poundcake


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 12, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> i love the smell of the poundcake



I agree!!

I mix in my own sulfur and peppermint oil.
It TOTALLY masks the smell of sulfur, and my hair is not dried out.

And shedding is no longer an issue.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 22, 2012)

againstallodds said:
			
		

> I foolishly didn't buy a scent for mine and now I can't handle the way it smells — do you ladies think adding lavender EO will sufficiently mask the scent?



I added peppermint essential oil to mine,it's better


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Sep 22, 2012)

did anyone by the new flavor rasberry cobbler yummm can't wait for my bottle to be done!


----------



## growinginstyle (Oct 7, 2012)

I ordered my bottle last week and it took 3 days for me to get it. I got the white peach/ginger blossom and I LOVE IT! It smells so good. I've only used it for two days but I like it so far.


----------



## mamaline (Oct 13, 2012)

I received my order yesterday. I got the raspberry peach cobbler scent. It smells okay. I like that it came with a handwritten thank you card. Do I have to leave it in the refrigerator or can I just leave it in my bathroom cabinet? Also, how are you ladies using it?


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this preggo safe?


----------



## leiah (Oct 16, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Is this preggo safe?



gvin89 I was just googling and deciding whether or not to buy this!  I am breastfeeding and need to do something about my shedding.

I guess the concerning ingredients are onion and garlic with their sulfur.  If you google sulfur and pregnancy it will just tell you that there has been no research done, they don't know if its safe etc.

The most relevant thing I could find is this post on BHM (which quotes a post from here ) where someone asked their doctor if it is ok to use MTG because of the sulfur and they said yes
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/breastfeeding-can-i-use-mn-and-sulfur_topic306131.html

hair trigger growth elixir has only onion and garlic, i get plenty of onion and garlic in my diet and theres no warnings about that so i'm going to go ahead and buy it.  I wouldn't use something more hardcore made for horses while Im breastfeeding, but I don't see any danger in this.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^ THANKS! Imma try it


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 17, 2012)

i hate this forum

how did you guys decide between featherweight and regular?

eta : I just ordered regular, maybe I'll try featherweight next time. 

I'm not really sure why I'm buying it... scalp health maybe??


----------



## QTPie (Oct 17, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> did anyone by the new flavor rasberry cobbler yummm can't wait for my bottle to be done!



I just recently purchased this flavor in the featherweight formula and I'm not too keen on this scent.  I had the original in vanilla pound cake and I will tell you, it is LOVVE!!

I can't comment on hair growth as I had to get a really good cut about 2 weeks ago and I'm now using Green magic because the cream is easier to use for me right now (Im not that happy about the featherweight formula in general but trust me it'll get used up )


----------



## leiah (Oct 21, 2012)

I ordered the original formula in sage lemongrass.  I'm not crazy about the scent, it just smells like a hot plate of food.  It's not too strong though.  I'll get the vanilla pound cake next time

Very happy with the shipping and the packaging.  
Hoping to decrease my shedding and thicken my hairline.  I'll be applying it to my scalp every other night before cowashing.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 21, 2012)

leiah said:


> I ordered the original formula in sage lemongrass.  I'm not crazy about the scent, it just smells like a hot plate of food.  It's not too strong though.  I'll get the vanilla pound cake next time
> 
> Very happy with the shipping and the packaging.
> Hoping to decrease my shedding and thicken my hairline. * I'll be applying it to my scalp every other night before cowashing.*



Is there a reason why you don't want to leave it in?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 21, 2012)

leiah said:
			
		

> I ordered the original formula in sage lemongrass.  I'm not crazy about the scent, it just smells like a hot plate of food.  It's not too strong though.  I'll get the vanilla pound cake next time
> 
> Very happy with the shipping and the packaging.
> Hoping to decrease my shedding and thicken my hairline.  I'll be applying it to my scalp every other night before cowashing.



I have the vanilla pound cake and its heavenly 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 21, 2012)

QTPie said:


> I just recently purchased this flavor in the featherweight formula and I'm not too keen on this scent.  I had the original in vanilla pound cake and I will tell you, it is LOVVE!!



This for me. Why oh why did I forsake my beloved vanilla pound cake for raspberry peach cobbler. I'll just have to mix the last of my vanilla with the this cobbler stink so it doesn't smell so bad, and buy another vanilla on black friday. Harumpf! erplexed


----------



## Leesh (Oct 21, 2012)

Do any of you ladies see significant acceleration in growth?


----------



## leiah (Oct 21, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Is there a reason why you don't want to leave it in?



Not any reason in particular, just want to try this way.  I used to always oil my scalp, now I haven't done it at all for months so this will be a way to start up again without overwhelming my scalp, I guess.  It will stay on for at least 12 hours before I wash.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 28, 2012)

BUMPING...


----------



## Lexsmarie (Nov 28, 2012)

BUMPING, BUMPING, BUMPING :Copy of 2cool:




ReignLocks said:


> *Has anyone been using this product for a couple months or more that can validate the effectiveness of the product?  If you have pictures to document your Trigger journey, can you please post?  I am interested in this but can't find anything to really convince me to buy it.  The testimonies consistently talk about the fast shipping and the personalized card but nothing about the actual results.  TIA*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 29, 2012)

Ordering this weekend. I need something to stop my shedding and thicken up my hair in the front. I'm just having a hard time deciding between Vanilla Pound Cake and Raspberry Peach Cobbler.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 29, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Ordering this weekend. I need something to stop my shedding and thicken up my hair in the front. I'm just having a hard time deciding between Vanilla Pound Cake and Raspberry Peach Cobbler.



I use the vanilla pound cake. I like it but it is the only scent I have used. Let us know why you decide.


----------



## QTPie (Nov 29, 2012)

Bajanmum said:
			
		

> This for me. Why oh why did I forsake my beloved vanilla pound cake for raspberry peach cobbler. I'll just have to mix the last of my vanilla with the this cobbler stink so it doesn't smell so bad, and buy another vanilla on black friday. Harumpf! erplexed



Lol.  I just bought another original in Vanilla Pound Cake and its still LOVE. I couldnt used the raspberry a second longer.  Shipping is still lightening fast.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 29, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Ordering this weekend. I need something to stop my shedding and thicken up my hair in the front. I'm just having a hard time deciding between Vanilla Pound Cake and Raspberry Peach Cobbler.


 
I've had both...go with the vanilla pound cake.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ordered this over the weekend in vanilla pound cake. I should be here any minute now.   Cant wait to try it!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 29, 2012)

Before I take the plunge, I'll wait to see if there are any results from you ladies. 

Subscribing!


----------



## mywinborne (Nov 29, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Before I take the plunge, I'll wait to see if there are any results from you ladies.
> 
> Subscribing!



Agreed!  Has anyone noticed an increased growth rate?


----------



## mywinborne (Nov 29, 2012)

Double post


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 29, 2012)

Honestly, this oil didn't do **** for my hair....I've been taking it for about 1-2 months now? Meh....


----------



## carrie (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd really like to try this, but they're out of the small size.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Honestly, this oil didn't do **** for my hair....I've been *taking it* for about 1-2 months now? Meh....



hope you havnt been drinking it 

I really like this oil. Ive been using it (along with other things) since april of this year.

I cant say this alone has helped because Ive not used it alone.... but i do like it if only as a scalp conditioner.

when I was relaxed I used to mix my own cayenne /sulphur mix and I know that boosted hair growth. So I know my body responds to these ingredients.


----------



## leiah (Nov 29, 2012)

My hair is growing fast but it always has.  I really like this oil and i'm sure the ingredients are beneficial for the scalp but I don't think it's realistic to expect growth from it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2012)

Can you ladies tell me how you are using your HTGE? Im going to keep reading but some insight as to do I just apply to scalp and wash out or the whole hair shaft and then rinse. Are you mixing it with anything? Also i got the poundcake one and omg it is a very strong smell. I have had some strong smelling stuff but I got nauseous when I opened it up. I hope the smell lightens up as it sits on my scalp/hair.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 2, 2012)

I like this oil a lot for my prepoos. It's nice and thick and I think it may be helping with my shedding. Calling it a growth oil may be a stretch though.


----------



## amber815 (Dec 2, 2012)

I oil my edges and nape daily with this and did a prepoo with this for the first time the other day and I liked it. I oil my scalp occasionally with it. Im thinking about getting the lightweight formula for my scalp though. I will definitely repurchase.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, So I have been using this oil for about 1 to 2 months now and honestly I have to say that I LOVE IT! I shed like a dog 365 days a year and more during seasonal changes. I've tried garlic everything, tea rinses, reconstructors, oil rinses, acv rinses, you name it I've most likely done it and NOTHING helped, I'm a shedder and I've learned to accept it . So, on that note I can't really say it helped regulate my shedding . However, I have noticed that my new growth is much thicker and remains moisturized for a longer period of time since I've begin to use this oil regularly. 

How I use it: 
On my scalp for my weekly pre-poo process and for scalp massages 2 to 4 times a week. 

Consistency and Scent:

Scent- It has a strong cola scent (w/o fragrance, to cheap to opt for fragrance ) and its not the best, but I've smelled worst *cough HAIRDRENALIN(or whatever that bull is called)*cough. Also, the smell doesn't linger at all, once applied the cola scent pretty much dissipates. 

Consistency- The consistency is that of castor oil, its quite thick and as a thick oil lover I really like it . 

Overall, I really like this oil and have even repurchased a second bottle (8 oz., no scent) during her Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales. I can see this being staple scalp oil in the future, maybe even a HG .


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 6, 2012)

I want to order this tmrw, does anyone have a discount code or want me to use them as a referral? Please pm me if so.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've just been applying it to my scalp like every 1-2 days.  I got the vanilla pound cake   It is a little  strong at first but it settles.  It smells sooooo good!!  Just applied it and my whole room is smelling like a bakery.  I just started it last week...so I'll give it a couple months to see if I get any growth.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 7, 2012)

It has worked for me. In two weeks of being in midi twists, I have *1/2-1"* new growth and thickening. 
The lady who twisted my hair for me was a little (READ: a lot) rough with my hair and a narrow-toothed comb, and she basically thinned out my hair. So I'm working on filling all of that back in. And already I'm seeing thickening result. 
But guys, you have to use it every. single. day. on just your scalp to see that kinda growth. Those that are serious about seeing growth, give it a 2 week trial, once or twice a day. I trigger every night (if I'm not too tired to forget) and I'm really happy with the results.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 11, 2012)

Received my Hair Trigger today!! It smells more like cheesecake to me though. I'll start using it tomorrow ( hopefully ).


----------



## Lexsmarie (Dec 12, 2012)

Gosh Dogget.... I just jumped on the Hair Trigger bandwagon and will receive my package in 2-3 days. Another product added to the collection but excited to see what kind of results I will receive from this elixir.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've read this entire thread... now I'm on the fence... lol To buy...or not to buy...


----------



## BW1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I purchased this product 2/8 around noon and received it the next day 2/9. I was surprised when I opened my mail box the next day. I purchased the 12oz with the brown sugar and fig scent. It smells good. The smell is very evident at first but it dissipates. I sometimes catch a whiff, but not strong at all.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a current friend referral, voucher, or coupon code that I could use to place my first order? If so, please pm me.

Many thanks in advance,
morehairplease


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 18, 2013)

Im so down to try this!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2013)

The question is does anyone have results


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have the regular unscented one that smells like rosemary or lavender. Cant remember, it just smells like EO's. Anyway, the oil is dark and thick enough to not be runny. I bought it for reducing shedding, however, it caused too much shedding for me. It says it does that, but I hate the fact of losing more hair before gaining, as losing a strand is easier than growing one back. I might try it again, but I saw no difference so I do not see myself repurchasing anytime soon. My NG still looks the same. Jen from JustGrowAlready gave a review on this.

Also, I have used my bottle 3-4 times (cant remember) and that was half the bottle. And I only used it on 6 sections of my scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I have the regular unscented one that smells like rosemary or lavender. Cant remember, it just smells like EO's. Anyway, the oil is dark and thick enough to not be runny. I bought it for reducing shedding, however, it caused too much shedding for me. It says it does that, but I hate the fact of losing more hair before gaining, as losing a strand is easier than growing one back. I might try it again, but I saw no difference so I do not see myself repurchasing anytime soon. My NG still looks the same. Jen from JustGrowAlready gave a review on this.
> 
> Also, I have used my bottle 3-4 times (cant remember) and that was half the bottle. And I only used it on 6 sections of my scalp.



I also saw an increase in shedding. My NG is softer when I prepoo with it and I thought I noticed a bit more growth(very miniscule) but I will know after my touchup in April if it made any difference. I've been using this since January. Honestly I don't think I will repurchase. I think it maybe be too thick for my hair. If I do repurchase it will be the featherweight version. I like to give things multiple chances.


----------



## SweetSunshine (Feb 18, 2013)

I really, really want to try this after reading this thread.  I would love to do some type of HTGE + bunning/PS challenge 

On the fence, but I'll probably hop on over on my next pay day!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I really would like to try this but I am afraid to try it while pregnant. I really want to avoid the post partum shedding but I am on the fence. Has anyone tried during or after pregnancy?


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 19, 2013)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> I really would like to try this but I am afraid to try it while pregnant. I really want to avoid the post partum shedding but I am on the fence. Has anyone tried during or after pregnancy?



I didn't try this while preggo due to the rosemary in it but my son is 10mths now and I've been using it for 2-3 months and haven't noticed anything. But I didn't have pp shedding either. I'm still nursing tho...


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am super happy about the customer service from this company.... I received a response to my email in about an hour and there was a handwritten card with my order and on my receipt.  I am very impressed.  I bought the growth T-shirt and its the cutest growth shirt I've seen as of yet.  The oil (vanilla pound cake) smelled very (VERY) strong when I took it out of the package but after I actually opened the bubble wrap and bottle, it did not smell as strong.  I got the regular one and it is not too greasy and made my hair smell divine.  I love how it makes my scalp feel.  I got the cayenne drops and I put a couple drops on my scalp and dropped my head for 4 minutes an massaged my scalp.  So far so good!

View attachment 196593


----------



## mnemosyne (Feb 26, 2013)

Customer service : amazing.
Smell : bad so it's sitting, gathering dust. Adding that cake scent or whatever made it worse.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I also saw an increase in shedding. My NG is softer when I prepoo with it and I thought I noticed a bit more growth(very miniscule) but I will know after my touchup in April if it made any difference. I've been using this since January. Honestly I don't think I will repurchase. I think it maybe be too thick for my hair. If I do repurchase it will be the featherweight version. I like to give things multiple chances.



I hear ya. I hate not giving things a chance, but I hate shedding more than I need to. I cannot say if I noticed more growth because I grow about .5-.75 inches 4-6 weeks depending on diet and exercise. I just wasnt impressed with it


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 1, 2013)

any codes?


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is shedding real bad with this?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 4, 2013)

can someone say that this product has really  help with their hair growth particularly with problems areas say temples and nape..


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 5, 2013)

Any codes for this month?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy my own Vanilla Pound Cake Fragrance Oil that smells like the Trigger? I love the way it smells.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 6, 2013)

I have ordered Hair Trigger three separate times since last year. The first order was featherweight formula and then the reg. Glad I never got a scent because that would just make it worse. There's no way to cover garlic, lol except with peppermint oil which I added myself. I also added some coconut oil to change the consistency. 

I used for every prepoo; sometimes with heat.  feels great on my scalp due to the ppm oil. This amounted to twice a week. 

I didnt see any growth while using but I didnt have any shedding or dandruff either. I have just begun to retain length (feb and march) since doing the GHE method, using ayurvedic powder glosses, prepooing w/brahmi oil, sealing w/camillia and cowashing w/vo5 extra body. I am also now transitioning to texlaxed but I was bone straight when I began using the trigger. I dont plan on repurchasing. I have been giving some to my little cousin. She likes it with the coconut oil 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 9, 2013)

I took the plunge and bought some in the honey dew melon scent. Cant wait to try it


----------



## Ann0804 (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you guys still using this? Can you give us more updates?


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 24, 2013)

I was using this mixed with MN. It kept hair soft. I didn't use it on its own to know if it grew hair like it claimed. But the smell is amazing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 25, 2013)

Still using Hairtrigger 3-4 times a week. It is my staple scalp oil and I absolutely love it. I will check my paypal to see how long Ive been using it, but ivw b


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 25, 2013)

I have started using this again but now as a HOT prepoo with peppermint oil added. The tingle after massaging my scalp is intense and long lasting!!


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Which do you have/ Which do you like better: Original
Do you have a scent? Vanilla Pound Cake
What does it smell like? Amazing! Whenever I use it my little nephew wants to eat my hair!
Do you like it better for the scalp or the length of the hair? Both scalp and length
Does it really accelerate growth? Don't think so. I'd have had hair like Rapunzel with all the growth aids I use.
How does it fit into your regimen? I use it for Prepooing and deep conditioning and I find it makes my hair real soft and well moisturised


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 13, 2013)

Nubenap22 said:


> After a month of using the normal with added level 2 cayenne and added garlic oil I had.... About .75-1 inch growth. Loved it kept my scalp healthy will continue to use it because it didn't take month of use like others did. Right away from week one I saw my mini braids loosen and curl at the root. Gonna try the feather light formula while I have a sew in during the fall. But for now gonna use the rest for some twist extensions.



That's impressive. Did you apply it every day? Have you continue to use it?


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 13, 2013)

Anybody still using this?

EnExitStageLeft is this still a staple for you? Any updates

Thanks


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 13, 2013)

NappyRina

I no longer use it. Not because it isn't good, but because I got similar results with regular ole' JBCO and JBCO is much cheaper lol


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Thanks for replying so fast ... I was about to click Pay Now due to the 13% Discount ending at midnight ... PJ problems 

Which JBCO do you use and do you add any essential/fragrance oils to cover up the naturally smokey scent?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 13, 2013)

NappyRina

I used the Sunny Isle Brand. They sale it on Curlmart and I've seen it in my local beauty supply. Back in the day I used Tropic Isle and ordered from Sams247. 

My grandmother was a castor addict, so the smell doesn't bother me much . If you're sensitive to it I say do it. It'll save our nostrils.


----------



## MamitaLolita (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump....was this just a passing fad or is it a really good product?


----------



## Beany (Jul 21, 2015)

Bumping for @PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you @Beany


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 21, 2015)

I went crazy purchasing this stuff during every sale and I am now in the process of using all of it. I use it as my pre-poo on my scalp prior to washing. It is OK but nothing to rave about for me anyway. I purchased the original formula and the light formula. I actually like Annabelle's and KeraVada oils better.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 21, 2015)

It didn't move me either.


----------



## kellistarr (Jul 11, 2016)

Ladies... Is anybody out there still using Hair Trigger?  I ordered a bottle way back when but I hardly got to use it.  I moved sometime ago, and I haven't seen Hair Trigger since!  I've decided to get another bottle, this time with all the bells and whistles, meaning the fragrance along with a bottle of Tincture.  Always wanted to try the tincture, but held back.  Since I now detangle with oil instead of conditioner, (and by the way, this method is working wonders for me), I needs me some more oil.  Yes, Yesssss, I know I could use my JBCO, but I want to use amped up Hair Trigger! So, who's using?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just 2 4oz a bottles (1 of the feather weight and 1 of the original).. same vanilla poundcake that I loved back in 2012.

I was reading through some of my old posts and am trying to simplify my regimen and get back to the stuff that I loved back in the day.

The main point of me using this is to reduce shedding, and to soften my hair.

As for growth, that would be an added bonus. I am taking vitamins.

Today is day 1. Planning on using on my scalp and small amount on the length *daily*.

My moisture and seal days are Tuesdays and Fridays. Wash day every other Sunday.

I'l be posting here. This should keep me accountable to my hair until January.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 30, 2017)

Day 3 was yesterday.
My hair is soft & not breaking.

I'm going to moisturize tonight before bed.
Usually by Tuesday my hair is dry.

No dry scalp issues either..


----------

